# Can vitamins cause vaginal itching?



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I just started new vitamins on Friday. Nature's Made Womans pack. I've noticed some terrible vaginal itching since I have been taking them. I thought I had a yeast infection but the treatment didn't help. I had forgoten to take them yesterday and things seem to clear up a little. Today I took them though and woke up in the middle of the night itching like crazy. Could they cause this?


----------

